
NPM Bans Terminal Ads - ducaale
https://www.zdnet.com/article/npm-bans-terminal-ads/
======
jite
This is great news, I think NPM handled this quite fast and in a good way.

\---

also:

Aww, thought I - for once - was first with submitting something to hacker
news! :'(

